# display multiplexado



## pacoelmakinas (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola a todos, haber si fuerais tan amables y me pudierais ayudar con esto. Tengo k acer un display multiplexado (en vhdl), osea un reloj k cuente asta 59:59 a una frecuencia de 1hz, con un divisor de refresco de 100hz, y una cuenta rapida de 200hz, y k cuando llege a 59:59, se pare la cuenta y empiece a parpadear a 1 frecuencia de 10hz.He hecho 1divisor, en el cual englobo todas las frecuencias, he echo los contadores, osea dos k cuenten asta 9 y dos k cuenten asta 5....Lok nose es como implementar todo esto, asique os pediria por favor 1pekeñita ayuda.

                       1saludo


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

lo que tienes que hacer es un detector del numero 59:59 es decir que cuando exista la combinacion exacta y que forme el 59:59 active un uno en la salida de la compuerta detectora de el numero 59:59 y de èste salga a activar una compuerta AND y deje pasar los pulsos de un integrado 555 quien es el que te va a dar el parpadeo a la frecuencia que le programes mediante la combiancion de resistencias y condensadores que rodees este.


espero te sirva lo que te escribi


----------



## pacoelmakinas (Dic 15, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta amigo. La cuestion es que hay que hacerlo todo en codigo vhdl. Yo he creado 4 contadores, 2 k cuenten hasta 5 y 2 hasta 9, he creado un divisor que saca 4 frecuencias, 1hz 10hz 100hz y 200 hz.la d 1hz es parala cuenta normal, la d 200 cuenta rapida, la d 100 es para refrescar el display, y la d 10 es la del parpadeo. La cosa es k tendre k acerlo con multiplexores y tal, y luego en 1modulo general metere los componentes, y al final mediante port map tendre k unir los componenetes con las señales......1 movida k t cagas. Si m pudieras ayudar a unirlo, u otra forma d acerlo t lo agradeceria mucho.Gracias d todas maneras


                Un saludo


----------



## zgouki (May 24, 2009)

Buenas gente de forosdeelectronica. Hoy vengo desesperado con un problema que me desvela desde hace tiempo y que no lo he podido solucionar. He construido un reloj con un pic que cuenta segundos, el cual tiene 8 dígitos (6 para los segundo y 2 para las milesimas: 999.999,99) y anda de 10 .





Los displays utilizados son de cátodo común. Para multiplexar las señales del registro de desplazamiento 74LS164 (que me permite colocar las 7 señales de los 7 segmentos utilizando solo 2 líneas del PIC, la de CLOCK y la de DATA) utilizo un CD4028 (codifica una señal BCD de 4 bits proveniente del PIC a formato decimal) el cual esta conectado, resistencias de 2k2 mediantes, a los transistores BC547 NPN. Como comente, el reloj anda de 10. El tema es que ahora me gustaría utilizar esta lógica para alimentar displays más grandes (que cada segmento sea de 10 leds, por ejemplo) sin sacar ningun display de los pequeños. Algo que me falto comentar es que todo esta alimentado por 5V (tambien pienso alimentar los displays grandes con 5V).
Las señales que quiero utilizar las quiero extraer desde los puntos que estan en rojo en el diagrama. Aquí está el problema: nose que circuito usar para esto  
Alguna idea?
Saludos y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 24, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19954.html

Solo que la alimentacion es a 24V, posiblemente se pueda hacer a 5V si pones los leds en paralelo solo que el consumo de corriente se va a disparar.....


----------



## zgouki (May 25, 2009)

Muchas gracias por responder!  De todos modos, ya lo solucione utilizando el siguiente cricuito: 




El problema es que los leds brillan muy poco...  eso debido a que son 8 displays y c/u esta prendido solo 2 milisegundos. Bueno, supongo que voy a tener que usar latches para que brillen mas. Alguna idea o consejo? 
Saludos


----------



## manudela17 (Dic 15, 2009)

Necesitaria saber la disposicion de patas de un display multiplexado (de 3) de 7 segmentos anodo comun, osea, en total tiene 12 pines.
agradezco su colaboracion


----------



## dynamco (Dic 15, 2009)

El lenguaje vhdl es para describir hardware,tenes que instanciar los componentes ,cada modulo tiene su propio codigo vhdl entonces la descripcion de la arquitectura debe ser estructural,te paso un link a ver si te sirve de gran ayuda
http://www.dte.uvigo.es/logica_programable/documentos/curso_disenho_digital_con_CDCs/Lenguaje_VHDL_para_sintesis.pdf


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 18, 2009)

manudela17 dijo:


> Necesitaria saber la disposicion de patas de un display multiplexado (de 3) de 7 segmentos anodo comun, osea, en total tiene 12 pines.
> agradezco su colaboracion


 
Hola manudela17

Tiene un numero de identificacion tu Display multiplexado de, Creo 3 digitos de 7 segmentos con anodo comun?.

si lo tiene entra a este enlace
http://www.alldatasheet.com

y escribe ese numero de identificacion 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

